# Word Bearers Army WIP



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

Hey guys, figured since I'm starting to work on a few things for my Word Bearers, I'd start a thread dedicated entirely to them, those pious word bearers! First off is than Obliterator. I painted him in the livery of the Word Bearers, with twist. The Obliterator Cult as we know is something of it's own entity so to show some individualty I painted the trim with Tin Bitz and went straight to highlight with Dwarf Bronze. Painted his armour with scab red,washed with baal red, reapplied the scab red, then a midtone of mechrite red and a final highlight of blood red with another wash of baal red. The skin was Tallarn Flesh with a wash of baal red, to kind of make it look like it was part of the armour, but not. I then reapplied tallarn flesh, to bring it back. I then added a midtone of a mix of Elf Flesh, Tallarn Flesh, Hormagaunt Purple, Scab Red. Washed it down with Gryphonne Sepie to change the Hue and make it look sort of writing, dirty and infectedish. I then applied the mix after adding some skull white! 

Still alot to do on this bad boy... but I'd like to know what you think!:good:

oops, pics might help!


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

Im liking that Horus, looking forward to watching this thread and your progressions!

Chaosftw


----------



## Blood God (Apr 27, 2008)

Nice start to a sick army. Wish i had the motivation to paint up my word bearers lol. PLease help motivate me!


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

Blood God said:


> Nice start to a sick army. Wish i had the motivation to paint up my word bearers lol. PLease help motivate me!


Heh, I will do my best man! I finally took a break from the HH series and bought Dark Apostle.. sooo I will have some fluff to keep me going!


----------



## Exodus (Nov 12, 2008)

first oblitrator ive seen that i liked fair dues


----------



## drivebybaptism (Dec 12, 2008)

That is some really nice skin tones you go there mate. How'd you do it?


----------



## BDJV (Dec 15, 2008)

Very Nice! The skin tone is really great!


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

drivebybaptism said:


> That is some really nice skin tones you go there mate. How'd you do it?


HAHAH busted there man!!! You didn't read the text first did ya? LOL it's up at the top above the pics, all listed there to tell ya how I did it!!!


Thanks for lookin guys and taking the time to comment, much appreciated. Now I just gotta get the drive to work on some parchments for my Termies and they're all done, save 10 more of them, frickin GW with their Doombringer Anhilation Force... oi!


----------



## Lord Lucius (Sep 18, 2008)

nice but not word bearers(which wood normally(and still is!)be fine)try ading a small bit of blue (or purple)to the mix to get it to look ever so slightley purple


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

Lord Lucius said:


> nice but not word bearers(which wood normally(and still is!)be fine)try ading a small bit of blue (or purple)to the mix to get it to look ever so slightley purple




Umm well Word Bearers are NOT purple, and to be completely blunt, Obliterators are NOT part of any Legion save their own Obliterator Cult. This is painted to match the rest of the Word Bearers Legion, which wear crimson armour... sooo... not sure exactly what you mean by making the armour look purple! Thanks for looking though and keep watching the thread, my Terminators are finally finished soooo.. pics will be up later


----------



## Blood God (Apr 27, 2008)

Yeah im with Horus on this one...WTF. Word Bearer as far as im concerned. Okay tommorrow i am going to get going and paint some word bearers! How many points will you be painting?


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

Blood God I have about 4k pts right now but that's still growing. Thanks for looking!

Here's my completed Annointed. Annointed are the Terminators, which some of you have been lookin at in another thread. I went with the urban base, and I'm really happy with how they turned out! CC welcome


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

HB Those are Hawt!

Great poses, great color scheme, and the urban bases Fit quite nicely! Great call there!

Keep posting!!!

Cheers,

Chaosftw


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

thanks Chaosftw... much appreciated for sure. I just noticed that I STILL forgot about the holes in the gun.... eesshh..


----------



## Trigger (Mar 12, 2008)

Aaaahhh, thats Khorne telling you 'less shooty, more choppy'


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

hahah probably so man. Next up I'm going to finish my Obliterators... I got two more from Ebay for less than the cost of one, so I'm pretty stoked about that! makes me want to finish my two squads of three!


----------



## BDJV (Dec 15, 2008)

The Termies turned out great!


----------



## Lord of Rebirth (Jun 7, 2008)

They look great though I'd prefer to go darker with the red.


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

Lord of Rebirth: Thanks for lookin man, a Darker red is definately something that had crossed my mind, but too dark didn't really fit the over all feel I had for the Bearers so I went with something lighter.. I do think they are crimsonish enough for my likes, but thanks for looking!!


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Horus those models are tits, don't let anyone tell you otherwise. Excellent work my friend.


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

Thanks my friend, much appreciated! Thanks for looking too!! Now I gotta start with my basic marines.. two squads of 15... 30 Marines, daunting for me!


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

The shading is probably bleached by the pic because I can see it some parts but it is lacking in some.

The helmets on the rack appear to be lacking all highlights and shading.


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

Fantastic work Horus! Great colours and great skin tone. Very well done.:victory:


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

djinn24 said:


> The shading is probably bleached by the pic because I can see it some parts but it is lacking in some.
> 
> The helmets on the rack appear to be lacking all highlights and shading.


Well it must be washed out Djinn. Because I definately would not have missed any of those steps  Especially if there is some shading showing up!

Damned fist, thanks for the support!


----------



## moo (Aug 12, 2008)

I really like the models, they are nicely painted and the metallics are a nice contrast. A few minor points i think which can help pick out the colour a bit, maybe add a tiny bit of a second dull colour to your bases to help break them up, also i generally find the edge of your bases are too similar to the base itself so a slightly different colour will help give them a bit more emphasis. Anyway awesome work, + rep for some great painting.


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

Thanks Moo for the rep and the comments. There are various things that I have considered since I talked to you the other night and a few ideas are kickin around. Might scatter some Ultramarine armour among the debris!

Here's an update to show that I am indeed working on stuff LOL Time is definately not on my side right now, unless I was doing this to get paid LOL but here are my Obliterators and my Dark Apostle for my army. I used the Terminator Lord and changed out the power weapon for the eight pointed star corzius, and GS for some parchment in which I will enscribe the Word of Lorgar. The Oblits show the stages I have been using to get to the one on the end right... even he's not finished, but I wanted to catch the other two up since the first was more of a test! 

Dark Apostle



























Obliterators:



















stage 1









stage 2









stage 3 (not final)


----------

